# Who da heck are they - any clues anyone?



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

..or what do you know about it or about them:

http://www.worldchannels.tv/

Sure lots of good words and promisses.... but are they real...


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Sounds pretty good. Buy proprietary equipment ($200 or so) to get free programming and the opportunity to buy PPVs. That sounds like a reasonable business model.

The domain's been around since August 2004, but the web site looks a little unprofessional, with a link to the designer/host at the bottom. That host (http://insitewebdesign.com/) has a home page title of "Website Design, Pharmacy, Laundry, Dry Cleaners, Shopping Carts, Databases, Order Forms, Commerce, Hosting". Me, I never host with anyone who lists "hosting" _after_ pharmacy, laundry, and dry cleaners.


----------



## ilovedbs (Aug 19, 2005)

I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hehe - i emailed them something .. a question about something - and in a few seconds got an automated reply basically.. - same thing that they advertize on their web site almost.. just in somewhat different words...

Other people around the net are skeptical TOO...


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

> At present, WorldChannels has 19 letters of intent


"Intent" 
Almost sounds as another Zoom!


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

videobruce said:


> "Intent"
> Almost sounds as another Zoom!


Zoom?


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

Actually it was called Voom. It left do quick it was changed to Zoom.


----------

